# TERRIBLE BITING, Unnecessary Aggression.



## MissMandi (Feb 13, 2011)

So, I got my first hedgehog from a pet store a few months ago. I know you shouldn't buy them form the pet stores, but I had to save the little guy. Long story. 

Anyways, he was always been a little bit of a biter. He started out sweet as pie and then got more aggressive. It is now to the point where I can't take it anymore. I still take him out of his cage daily for at least an hour. He will bite me everywhere. My hands, my feet, my legs, my arms, my fingers. They have gotten much worse though. Breaking the skin and really really hurting. I have tried blowing on his face and I never put him back after a bite. 

He is overall not too grumpy. He lets you pet him and will chirp when his head is inside his toilet paper tube. It's not hunger. My hands do not smell delicious. He doesn't need to go potty. 

He is about 7-8 months old right now. Do you think it is angry puberty? I know human boys are TERRIBLE during puberty. So, just a guess. 

Any suggestions? 

I am seriously considering neutering him...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Is he quilling now, by chance?

I don't know how to explain any of the biting up until now but maybe it's worse lately because of quilling?

Ravoli has a hedgie that bites...I think she said he seems to be showing affection...could this be the case with your guy?


----------



## MissMandi (Feb 13, 2011)

He is not quilling. I do not think they are love bites. He latches on and will shake his head back and forth violently before letting go.

I thought maybe he was jealous of our new addition, Dexter. So, I started taking him out first and keeping the 2 of them apart. Nothing helps.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

If they are both males, do not put them together at all, as males are very territorial and can easily get into fights. My main question is, are you handling Dexter, and then handling him, and if so, are you washing your hands in between? I'm thinking if you're handling them in that order, and not washing hands, its possible he's smelling Dexter on you and possible male aggression is coming out. Also, has anything in his environment changed?

As for neutering him, I don't think that helps as much per say as it does with a dog or cat, would have the same effect but I doubt it will help in this situation. Its also not common practice to neutering them unless there is a physical problem. Its also a more intense surgery than dogs and cats, due to their manhood being more internal than your typical male.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

There's always the possibility that he has a hurt or damaged tooth and is biting to relieve some of the pain. Puberty aggression is not very common but I have heard stories here one in awhile so you could be right on that. I've heard of brain tumors causing aggression too which I totally hope is not the case so I'm not saying it to worry you. You said there is nothing on your hands but is it possible its the hand soap you are using? That has caused bites as well too. Have you ever hand feed him treats? 

The blowing on their face doesn't really work and usually just makes them madder or scares them. There really isn't a reprimand that you can give them for doing it. Which I know can be hard cause no one wants to get bit. Most people that have biters seem to just do their best to keep all skin away as best as possible or wear long sleeves shirts to help protect arms. You did really good though by not putting him back right away cause it will keep him from thinking biting gets him put back.

You could always bring him in to the vet to rule out any medical reasoning. 

Hope you are able to get down to the bottom of it, I know it has to be hard to have a hedgie that does that all the time.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> Ravoli has a hedgie that bites...I think she said he seems to be showing affection...could this be the case with your guy?


I think her bitter is a desert hedgehog... Apparently they're more "aggressive" than APH. 

Have you tried offering food to him? Some will bite because they are hungry.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He may just be an oral hedgehog. Some are and like to bite and chew things. Offer him a hedgie safe cloth with a hint of smell on it. A drop of vanilla, rub a piece of gum or candy on the cloth, anything that is non toxic. Perhaps he is looking for something to chew on. 

Don't blow in his face. That rarely works and usually only creates a more angry hedgehog. 

Keep exposed skin away from his mouth if you can. Sometimes not having the opportunity helps break the cycle. 

It may be puberty and hormones. I know of a couple of people who have neutered their boys and it ended the biting. If all else fails it might be worth trying. Neutering the boys is not as easy as a spay. Make certain if you go this route that the vet is experience and knowledgeable about neutering a hedgehog.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I had a biter who bit me until her teeth came out in my hand and arm. She used to bite right through fabric too...half my old comfy tshirts have little holes she bit into them. She couldn't stop...even when she had so few teeth that she couldn't chew dry food, she still snapped at me and drew blood when my hands got near enough.

Sometimes, all you can do is keep anything that can be bitten away from the mouth of the biter. And scrub the bites well and put antibiotic ointment on them...I had to see my doctor a couple times for infected bites that wouldn't clear up on their own, usually behind a fingernail.

I hope your little guy is just going through a phase though.


----------



## MissMandi (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. 

I handle Avy (the biter) before Dexter and ALWAYS wash my hands in between. He is fed before I take him out. He poops before I take him out. He doesn't only bite my hands. He bites me everywhere I have exposed skin, or even clothed skin. 

I need to break this habit. His bites all get inflamed and hurt for days. The little brat. He eats, runs, poops, everything fine. He just bites. 

On a side note. Do any of you have a hedgehog who will only suck the guts out of superworms and then spit out the exoskeleton? My Dexter does that (I imagine because he has some dental damage). It's sort of funny.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, I've had many that will only chew the mealie and then spit out the skeleton. Usually this happens as they age and tooth issues but I've had some young ones that it had to be the perfect meal worm before they would eat the whole thing. If I chose correctly then all was well and happy hedgie, but if I chose the wrong one it was blech!


----------

